# Request for meth



## Bennyhillbilly (Aug 14, 2014)

I've never posted in here before but I need to get this off my chest. I posted a picture and an editorial on a Facebook forum earlier tonight about the dangers of meth. Not two hours later, I found out that my cousin had just died. Basically from a life of this. He was the reason for my post to begin with and this was completely out of the blue as I haven't seen or heard from him in over 5 years. I tried to help but I tried for almost 10 years before I gave up on him. The last straw was him breaking into my house and stealing guns and whatnot to fuel his habit. Well, tonight at 47, he passed away suddenly due to a life of alcohol and drugs. His mother, who will turn 83 tommorrow, is in the hospital and doesn't know yet. Please pray for this family and share with the youth in your lives that this is not the way or the light. Thanks, and GOD BLESS to ALL.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 14, 2014)

There is no end to the amount of pain that meth brings.  Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 14, 2014)

There's gotta be a better title for this thread.


----------



## CAL90 (Aug 14, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## speedcop (Aug 14, 2014)

prayers for this family


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry but I didn't realize that I omitted some words last night in the title. But you are right and I stand corrected. Poor choice to be sure. Thanks everyone for the thoughts. This is more of a threat to all of us than anything else. It's in every community. Again, I apologize for the thread header. I didn't realize it at the time.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's awful .. Prayers for your family .


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 14, 2014)

Bennyhillbilly said:


> Sorry but I didn't realize that I omitted some words last night in the title. But you are right and I stand corrected. Poor choice to be sure. Thanks everyone for the thoughts. This is more of a threat to all of us than anything else. It's in every community. Again, I apologize for the thread header. I didn't realize it at the time.



No problem. 

Very sorry meth has ravaged another family.


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Aug 14, 2014)

I can't edit the thread from my phone. I feel like a fool. Don't know whether to laugh or cry at myself! But please, discuss this with every young person you know. My heart will know. This is a truly horrible story that should scare us all.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 15, 2014)

Prayers added from here.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 15, 2014)

Its ruined a lot of lives here in my small hometown. Prayers for your family and all families having to deal with that plague.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 16, 2014)

Prayers offered. May God bring peace to your family.


----------



## "CB" 257 (Aug 16, 2014)

So sad to here this. Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Bennyhillbilly (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks guys for the thoughts. I've given up on changing the thread starter but most of my views on this subject probably belong in the political forum. If any story can scare someone away from this horrible scourge then I'm all for it. Funny how you end up feeling like random folks on the net are your friends once you see their character thru their posts on all of these forums. Thanks again for the prayers. His family really needs them.


----------

